# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Illerimizin tatlı ağızları

## ceyda

Bir dilin tarihi, bölgesel, siyasi sebeplerden dolayı ses, yapı ve söz dizimi özellikleriyle ayrılan kolu. Yada bir dilin, tarihî gelişim sürecinde, bilinen dönemlerden önce o dilden ayrılmış ve farklı biçimde gelişmiş kolları.

Lehçe kendi kelime dağarcığı ve grameri olan sözel (sözlü veya işaretli olan ama mutlaka yazılı olmayabilen) bir iletisim sistemidir; ağız da denmektedir. Genellikle lehçe, şive, ağız terimleri birbirine karıştırılmaktadır. Lehçelerdeki değişik özellikler, ayrılış dönemleri bilinemediği için açıklanamamaktadır. Örneğin, Türk dilinden bilinmeyen bir dönemde ayrılan Yakutça ve Çuvaşça iki ayrı lehçedir. Üçüncü lehçeyse Çağatayca, Kıpçakça, Azerice, Türkiye Türkçesi gibi bilinen şiveleri kapsamaktadır. Ayrıca Kırgız Lehçesi ve Kazak Lehçesi de örnek verilebilir.


Örnek: Türkçe'de : "Gelmek" kelimesi;
Azeri Türkçesinde : Galmak,
Kazak Türçesinde : Kelüv,
Özbek Türkçesinde : Kelmak
Uygur Türkçesinde kalmak


Ağız

Ağız, bir şive içinde oluşan, ses ve söyleyiş değişikliklerine dayanan küçük kollara, bir ülkenin çeşitli bölge, il veya ilçelerinin sözcükleri söyleyiş bakımından birbirinden ayrı olan konuşmalarına verilen ad. Aksan. Örneğin; Ege Ağzı'nda genellikle "biliyorum" sözcüğü yerine "biliyom" kullanılır.

Günlük kullanımda şive ile ağız birbirine karıştırılmaktadır. Oysa ağız, tanımda da görüldüğü gibi, şive içinde ele alınmaktadır. Somut bir örnek vermek gerekirse, Türkiye Türkçesi bir şivenin, Konya ağzı ise, bu Türkçe içinde, bir bölgede görülen söyleyiş farklarının adıdır. Söyleyiş farkları da salt bölgeler ya da kentler arasında görülmez. Köyler arasında bile bu tür ayrılıklara rastlanabilir. Söz konusu olan, biçimsel bir başkalık değil, bir ses değişimidir. Söz gelimi, Karadeniz ağzında "g" sesinin "c" gibi çıkarıldığı görülür: "Celdum", "cittum". Aynı ağızda, ekteki düz seslinin "ı", yuvarlak sesli "u" olması da bir ağız özelliğidir. Ağız dediğimiz bu söyleyiş farklarının oluşumunda, kişilerin konuşma ve işitme organlarından coğrafî özelliklere, toplumsal yaşayışa dek çeşitli etkenler söz konusudur. Belli ve ortak bir eğitimden geçen kişilerin, konuşmalarındaki bölgesel söyleyiş ayrımlarını düzeltmeseler bile, aynı yazı dilini kullandıkları görülür.

Türk edebiyatında da, genellikle tiyatro, roman ve öyküde, kişileri konuştururken ağıza başvurulmaktadır. Bu, konularını toplumsal olaylardan alan ve belli bir bölgede geçen yapıtlarda yaygın bir biçimsel özelliktir.


Şive

Bir dil veya lehçenin daha az konuşma farkları gösteren ve bölgeden bölgeye veya şehirden şehire değişebilen küçük kollarına denir. Bir dilin kültür düzeylerine göre gösterdiği değişiklik. Şive aksan olarak da adlandırılabilir. Kısaca bir dilin bölgesel söyleniş tarzıdır.

"Gitmek" eyleminin gelecek zaman çekimli örneğinde;

Karadeniz; cideceğum, İç Anadolu; gidecem, Trakya; gitçem.

Şivelerde dilbilgisi kuralları yoktur. Bölge kültürünü, yöre özelliklerini taşır. Dilde, özellikle konuşma dilinde tekdüzeliği kaldıran, empati uyandıran bir yanı vardır.


Türkiye Türkçesi Çocuklar okulda dilimizi latin alfabesi ile yazıyor.
Gagavuzca Uşaklar şkolada / okulda dilimizi latin alfavitindä yazêr.
Azerice Uşaqlar mektebde dilimizi latin elifbası ile yazır.
Türkmence Çagalar mekdepde dilimizi latyn elipbiyi bile(n) yazyar.
Özbekçe Bolalar maktabda tilimizni latin alifbosi bilan / ila yozadi.
Uygurca Balilar mektepte tilimizni latin elipbesi bilen yazidu.
Kazakça Balalar mektepte tilimizdi latin alfavitimen jazadı.
Kırgızca 
Baldar mektepte tilibizdi latın alfaviti menen jazat.
Tatarca Balalar mäktäpdä telebezne latin älifbası bilän / ilä yaza.


Türkiye Türkçesi Yeni Yılınız Kutlu Olsun.
Gagavuzca Yeni yılınızı kutlerim.
Karaimce Sizni yanhı yıl bıla kutleymın.
Azerice (Azerbaycan) Yeni iliniz mübarek olsun.
Azerice (İran) Teze iliniz mübarek.
Irak Türkçesi (Irak) Y'engi iliwiz mübarak olsun.
Türkmence Taze yylynyz gutly bolsun.
Özbekçe Yangi yilingiz kutli bo'lsin.
Uygurca Yengi yılıngızğa mübarek bolsun.
Kazakça Janga jılıngız kuttı bolsın
Karaçayca Cangngı cılığıznı alğışlayma.
Balkarca Cangngı cılığıznı alğışlayma.
Nogayca Yana yılınız men.
Karakalpakça Canga cılıngız kuttı bolsın.
Kırgızca Cangı cılıngız kuttu bolsun.
Tatarca Sezne yanga yıl belen tebrik item.
Kırım Tatarcası Yanı ılınız kaırlı (mubarek) olsun.
Moldova-Romanya Tatarcası Ceni cılınız kutlu bolsun.
Başkırtça Hezze yangı yıl menen kotlayım.
Kumukça Yangı yılıgız kutlu bolsun.
Hakasça Naa çılnang alğıstapçam (-alkış) şirerni.
Tuvaca Caa çıl-bile bayır çedirip or men.
Hakasça Naa çılnang alğıstapçam şirerni.
Altayca Slerdi cangı cılla utkup turum.
Şorca Naa çıl çakşı polzun.
Yakutça Ehigini şanga cılınan eğerdeliibin.
Çuvaşça Sene sul yaçepe salamlatap.

----------


## ceyda

1 - AFYON AĞZI

Çarşıdeeken,yangın yanıyoo dediler,bi evin daban tattaları dutuşmuş,yangın çıkmış,Etfaiye,pulis,candırma hepiciği gelmişlee,ev sahabınınğ her bişeyleri yanmış yazık,donunu dumanınğı bile zorunan topleyip kendini dışa atmış,garısı sobeyi gurculaaken yere ataş düşürmüş,o da yangın çıkarmış..Herif garısına örkelenmiş,len gadın ben sanğa demeyon mu sobeyi gurculama deye al işte neççesenğ et gali,sokakta galdık,şindi istediğin gada gurculasıınğ deye bağırıyoodu...

Yangın haberini de belediye eperlosu ve iradiyodan da duyduk,pek üzüldük...Kamil Koç firmasında muavin olarak işe başlayan bir hemşerimiz,İstanbul otobüsünde herkese su götürmekten bıkmış ve en sonunda şöyne bağırmış:"Sayınğ yolculaa duz mu yaladınğız?İstambola gadaa heş birinğize su yok galii onğa göre"
Nine dambeşine salçı yapen deye çıkmış,gonğşuları nine nişleyonğ dambeşinnde düşesinğ en aşşaa demişlee.O da ırahmet yağcek ginez iliyenleri,ilistirleri alen de enen demiş,Güççük torun da sancakda ırlanırken abasınınğ duluğunu cimciklemiş,nine de inaneyer bubenğe deevecen,emmevallayi demessem demiş.Toruna iki dakke otu bi len galgıyıp duruyonğ,gıyneşip durma başım döndü demiş.Namazlağıyı geti de namaz gılen,bak püsküütünen cuklata veecen eenkini (elindekini) yere goda git demiş.

Afiyon'un cimcik hamıraşısı da (Mantı) peh çikin gözel olur.Heç yedinğiz mi bilmen?Irametlik Dudu Deze bazara giden de öte bete alen,torunlaa yesinğ deyoo,kösülünce yere çömmüş sorudurken ali dayı ne edip batınğ nine demiş?O da kösüldüm de dinğleniyon,Aaşam yediğim cimcik hamıraşı dokandı ginez,emme şindi aççık epeyiyin demiş.Eee nine ayağınğı gıçınğı geymeyon hasta oluyonğ,şöyne kölgeye gehNineninğ öte bete aldığı bazarcı da çakır köyünlüymüş,lee guzum şunğu daşııve demiş,Allah ırazı ossun eve gada getimiş...
Afyonspor-Bandırmaspor maçında seyirciler şöyne bağırıyormuş:Bandırmaspor taraftarları:Bandırma!Bandırma!Bandırma!Bandırma!B andırma!Bandı rma!Afyonspor Taraftarları:Bandırcen!Bandırcen!Bandırcen!Bandırc en!Bandırcen! Bandırcen!

2- DENİZLİ AĞZI

Mersindeyiz,Denizlili bir hemşehrimiz ögretmen..Sınıfta gürültü yapan bir öğrenciye bağırır,-Kızdırmeyin bene,şindi sene tahtaya kaldırır,sıfıra bascen.
Seneler evvel,memleketinde elektrik olmayan Denizli'li İstanbul'a gidip caddelerdeki yanan lambaları görünce şaşkınlıktan şöyle demiş: Yanıpba..yanıpba..Ne gaz yetçek ne fıtıl.. 
İstanbul'da hamamda başı sabunlu gözleri kapalıyken sabun kalıbını yürütmüşler bizimkinin.Olayı arkadasına anlatmış,-Gahpaçocukları..hamamda bana sabunsuz kodular…(hamamda beni sabunsuz bıraktılar) 

rivayet olunduğuna göre pazar yerinde uzun süren bir alışveriş sırasında güzelim ürünleri alıp almamakta kararsız kalan müşteriye karşı satıcı kadın cevap verir: 'götüceksen götü götümiceksen götüme.. go'. dilimizin yöresel elastikliği konusunda denizli lehçesi en dikkati çeken tarzdır denebilir

----------


## ceyda

3-ADANA AĞZI

Horanta: Aile
Heyle: Nasıl
Çimmek: Yıkanmak
Küncü: Susam
Mintan: Gömlek
Cülük: Civciv
Helke: Kova
Cıncık: Cam
Dinelmek: Ayakta durmak
Dane: Bak
Yörep: Eğrilik
Deştiye: Susuz tarla
Hakına: 4'te 1 oranında başkasına verilen keçi veya hayvanlar
Bıldır: Geçen yıl
Evermek: Evlendirmek
Guzlacı: Hamile
Bagzerce: İdare eder
Ceflin: Tavuğun küçük hali
Köynek: Don
Berg: Sert
Yeyni: Hafif
Yel: Rüzgar
Çitil: Yoğurt kabı
Mavra: Yalan yanlış söz
Evreaç: Yufka ekmeği pişirme aleti
Gurg: Kuluçkaya yatan tavuk
Tosba: Kaplumbağa
Hıta: Acur
Gallep: Güvercin
Ağlenmek: Oyalanmak
Gırana: Yanına
Dulda: Kuytu yer
Teşt: Çamaşır leheni
Mılkıç: Fazla olgunlaşmış meyve
Ötanner: Geçen günler
HELKE:SU kabı
ÇİTİL:yoğurt kabı
TAMAN:seninde bildigin gibi
MAVRA:yalan yanlış söz
EVREAÇ: ekmek pişirme aleti

ÖRNEK:

Şurdan itimata binek ganaldan geçek az da çeerdek alırık aşörtmenin cebine koyarık. damda guş uçururken bocitle buzlu su da alak akşama da geri dönek

ganala gidek çimek mi lan?

lan gardaş yandık galan şu gapıyı kındır azcık

----------


## ceyda

4-ERZURUM AĞZI

Erzurum lisesinde Erzurum’lu Öğretmen ,Erzurum’lu öğrenciyi sözlü sınavı yapıyor : -Arhadaçi -Buyur hocam neci? -Adın neçi? -Mehmet Zeçi -Numaran neçi? -içiyüz içi -Memleçetin nereçi? -Erzürümün içi -Soriyi bilirmisen peçi? -Hocam sori neçi ? -Erzürümün nüfüsi neçi? -Hocam bilmemçi -Eleyse otur içi -hocam neyettimçi
----------
Erzurum'lu bir hanım telaşla koşarak belediye otobüsünü durdurmaya uğraşıyor. Halk ıslıklıyor. Şoför acı bir frenle duruyor. Kadın: -Gardaş bu otubus İlice'ye gidir mi? Şoförün canı burnunda, araba dolu, zor durmuş, kızgınlıkla -Heyir baci, getmez! Kadın: -Vış! eleyse niye durdun!

--------------------
Saf bir Erzurum'lu şehirlerarası otobüs yolculuğu yaparken mola yerinde otobüsünü şaşırmıştı. Anonsu duyunca kalkmakta olan otobüsten içeri dalıp seslendi: -Dadaşlar hele bir bahın ben bu otobusun yolçusu miyam?

Tebriz kapısında aşağı inende, bir kamyon gelip yolun ortasında durmuş, şoför atlayıp taşı ön tekerleğinin önüne yerleştirmiş, trafik polisi yetişmiş:
"Burada durulur mu?"
"Aman ağabey, gurban olim, sahın teprenme, zor durmuşam, frenler dutmir!"
"Frensiz araba olur mu, üstelik farlardan biri de kırık!"
"Ağabeg, daş sıcradı, gırdı!"
"Ver bakalım ruhsatla sehliyetini..."
"Ne ruhsatı? Ağamın ehliyetini beraber gullanırih, ben de değil!"
"Tu Allah belanı vermeye, ver 500 lira ceza defol!"
"Dadaş" boynunu bükmüş:
"Ayahlaran gurban olim ağabeg, aham 500 lira vermesine verem de, sucumuz ne oni anniyah!"
Duvarcı ustası, tuğlayı, taşı yerine koydu mu iki adım geriye atıp marifetine ıslık çalarmış...
İnşaat sahibi bakmış iş yürümüyor, ustaya seslenmiş:
"Gardaş sen duvarı ör, ıslığı ben çalaram!"

kor : bakıpta görmeyen
maraba : tarım işçisi
matıf : suratsız adam
mazanni : şüpheli adam
omo : dalkavuk
poşa : çingene kadın
paşvani : bekçi
sınıhçi : kırıkçı
sogumsuz : sabırsız
şağıldahli : pis adam
şergada : akla gelmeyen işler yapan
tanko : sosyetik
termaş : şanslı
uşah : çocuk
vola : ulan
yelloz : müflis
yegin : aceleci
zenne :kadın
ağıl : yazın hayvanların koyulduğu yer
ahbun : hayvan gübresi
aşgar : kir
avlu : evin giriş salonu
ayvan odası: boş oda
baca : dam
bardan : büyük çuval
berf : kar
bedire : kova
cağ : şiş
cakkıl : zincirli iki ucuna kova takılan uzun çubuk
ceferlik : odunluk
cılfa : pulluk
cıstik : erkek ayakkabısı
çangıl : zil
çenebit : camdan ekmek kabı
damçi : damla
dastar : hamurun üstüne örtülen örtü
dıldılık : ince elbise
dibek : öğütme aracı
düllük : düdük
eğiş : tandırdan eşya veya ekmek çıkarmak için kullanılna araç
enek : sapanın toprağı yaran kısmı
fırfırik : topaç
galah : tezek yığını
geven : deve dikeni

----------


## ceyda

Konya'mıza has yöresel kelimelere örnekler

Alettirik: Elektrik
Kiyat: Kağıt
Garannık: Karanlık
Aba :Abla
Accık :Azıcık.
Böcü :Böcek
Bülüç :Piliç.
Güccük :Küçük
Gicişmek: Kaşınmak
Hökele :Ukala
Zimbit :Zifiri karanlık.
Temel: Bahçe Duvarı 
Haranı: kazan
Hazaar: galiba 
Gumpir: Patates
Duz: Tuz
Pantul: Pantolon
Mezer: Mezar
Ezen: Ezan
Döşşek: Yatak
Terezi: Terazi
Zıttına gitmek: hoşlanmamak 
Şebit: Yufka ekmek
Balcan, badılcan: Patlıcan
Tefder: Defter
Mıh: Çivi
Sandelle: Sandalye
Bışgı: Testere
Motur: Traktör
Gupa: Bardak
Acep: Acaba
Depik: Tekme
Zağar: Yaramaz Yuka: İnce
Zibil: Çok fazla
Zoba: Soba
Zerhoş: Sarhoş
Bıdırdamak: Konuşup durmak
Cırmalamak: Tırmalamak
Cırcır: Fermuar
Cazı: Cadı
Cıbartmak: morartmak
Dinelmek: Ayakta durmak
Gakılı: Bir sürü, çok
Hayat: Avlu
Iscak: Sıcak
İkrah etmek: Tiksinmek
Kösülmek: Yenilmek
Laylon: Naylon
Okumak: Davet etmek
Peşkir: Havlu
Piskevit, püsküğüt: Bisküvi
Seğirtmek: Koşmak
Tehne: Tenha
Tığteber: Bomboş
Velesbit,belesbit: Bisiklet
Tosbağa: Kaplumbağa
Zınarmak: Karşı gelmek
Zınılamak: Patlamak
Dal: Sırt
Elcek: Eldiven
Gonşu: Komşu
Hacemmi: Hacı Amca
Gaysi: Kayısı
Aporle: Hoparlör
Yiter: Yeter

----------


## ceyda

ELAZIĞ AĞZI



Anikom: Anne
Ayancah:Merdiven
Baboş: Yiğit delikanlı sevgi ifadesi belirtir
Bastuh: Pestil
Bıldır: Geçen yıl
Bibi: Hala
Çağa : Çocuk
Densüz : Akılsız izansız
Devresü: Ertesi
Diyesin : Ertesi
Diyeze: Teyze
Dönbek : Darbuka
Erçel : Yaramaz çocuk
Gakko: Ağabey Büyük kardeş
Gakkoş : Kardeş anlamında
Gişi : Koca eş
Güvegi : Damat
Gövüllenmek : Sevdalanmak
Hımik : Burnundan genizden konuşan
Kortik : çukur
Loğ : Dam topragını sıkıştıran taş silindir
Mahna : Bahane
Örken :Kalın ip halat
Ösgemek : Özlemek
Pırçikli : Havuç
Sitil : Bakraç kova
Tavlu : şişman
Yalavuz : Yalnız
Zokah-zuvah : Sokak

ELAZIĞ İLİMİZE AİT FIKRALAR


Bursa'ya taşınan Elazığlı bir aile komşularına misafirliğe giderler. Bursalı olan komşularıyla aralarında sohbete başlarlar.Komşusu sorar :
" Sizin Elazığ'da çok başlık parası istiyorlar mı?"
" Biz de başlık parası istemiler ki"
"Ya ne istiyorlar?"
"Pazarlıh için hır heşşek şeler."
"Kırk eşşeği ne yapıyorlar ?"
"Kırk eşşek del hır heşşek, yani ufak tefek şeler işte."
"Ufak tüfekte mi istiyorlar ? E.. tabi sizin orası terör bölgesi. Onun için istiyorlardır."
"Yoh anam yoh. Ne kırk eşşeği, ne ufak tüfeği."
Bursalı olan hanım Elazığlı hemşehrimizin söylediklerini anlamakta zorlanınca, Elazığlı hanım sinirlenir:
"Gah anam gah. Bunlar Türkçe'de bilmiler."

Sizinki Gavuşi de Benimki Niye Gavuşmi

- Palu'lunun alacağı olan adam, borcunu ödeyemeden ölür. Bizim Palulu alacağını alamadığı için son derece kızgındır. Kızgınlığını belirtmek için her nereye getse ölen adama küfür etmektedir. Duyan arkadaşları Paluluya:
- "Ula gardaşım ayıpdır. Niye küfür edisin? Nasıl olsa gavuşmi." Palulu biraz düşünür ve:
- "Ula siz ölenin arhasından Fatiha ohuyup, elizi yüzüze sürisiz, o gavuşi de, benim ettiğim küfürler niye gavuşmi? demiş...



ZIRTTO
Olay özetle şöyle gelişmiş. Çarşida nükteleriyle, yerel deyimleri kullanmasiyla ünlü temayüz etmiş, herkesin sevdigi Harputlu Ismail Emmi bir suç işlemiş. Onun davasi görülecek. 60’in üstünde şirin bir esnaf dükkanına gelen bir memur efendi ile aralarında geçen konuşma:
İsmail emmi
“O leblebi için 10 kuruş çok az olur beyim, sana kirik leblebi vereyim”der
Vay senmisin bu lafı söyleyen. Genç memur kızar, köpürür.
-Bana hakaret edemezsin.Ben sağlam leblebi istiyorum. Sana haddini bildireceğim..
Diyerek el kol hareketi yapar. İsmail Emmi’nin tepesi atmıştır.
-Hadi oradan zırtto , diyerek içeri girer.
Ve kendi, kendine
-“Sen ne anlarsın leblebiden, senin ağzın leblebi yemez”diye konuşur ve müşteriyi kovar.
Dava konusu işte bu ..Önemsiz bir olay diye gülümsüyorsunuz belkide... Ama duruşmada bulunsaydiniz hiçte bu şekilde düşünmezdiniz.
Dilekçe ile konu hakimin önüne gelir. Dava konusu”Küfür ve Hakaret”gün verilir. Hepimiz salondayız. Celse açılır.
İsmail Emmi elinde kasketi önünü ilikleyerek pos bıyıkları ve haşmetli haliyle “Sanık” bölümünde esas duruşta beklemeye başlar. Usulen sorulan kimlik tespitine ilişkin suallere cevap verir. Davacıyada aynı sorular sorulur.
Hakim
-İsmail Efendi, sen bu adama hakaret etmişsin. Küfür etmişsin. Sen esnafsın. İnsan velinimeti müşterisine küfür edermi?
İsmail Emmi
-Ben ona küfür müfür etmedim. Ne demişim hakim bey, ben bilmim.
-Etmişsin, etmişsin
-Peki ne demişim
-Sen söyle memur bey, ne dedi sana, leblebici,
Memur hiddetle;
-Bana küfür etti. Zırtto dedi.
Hakim
-Bak işte, müşterine “Zirtto”demişsin...
-Eyide beg Zırtto küfür değil ki, Bizde zırtto densizlere , boş adamlara, işe yaramayanlara, eme geçmeyenlere denir hakim beg.Bunun neresi küfür dediysede,
Karşi taraf:
-Küfürdür hakim bey, düpedüz küfür. Bir bilene sorun diye diretir.
Hakim dinleyicilere döner...
-Zırttonun ne demeye geldiğini, bilen varmı?
Duruşmada hazir bulunan Helvaci Ekrem Efendi,
-Ben bilirim hakim bey
Der ve bilir kişi olarak huzura alinir. Konu bilirkişiye ayrintili olarak anlatilir ve hakim sorar.
-Söyle bakalım Ekrem Efendi, bu adam bu adama Zırtto demiş ... Bu küfürmüdür, hakaret sayılırmı, ”Zırtto” ne demek.
Ekrem Efendi, biraz şaşkin , biraz heyacanli olarak
-Bu kadar adam, bu mahkeme, senin gibi değerli bir hakim, oturmuşn ”Zırtto” davasınamı bakıyorsunuz.Vallaha söyleseler inanmazdım.
Hakim
-Sen onun o tarafına karışma. Sana ne soruluyorsa ona cevap ver. ”Zırtto” nedir söyle.
Ekrem Efendi
-Densiz, işe yaramamiş, gendini begenmiş,hafif alayimsi bir tabirdir hakim bey.
Hakim
-Mesela ne gibi, muşahas bir örnek göster.
Ekrem Efendi “Müşahhasi”, ”Somutu” ne bilsin. Ama örnek göstermeside zor degildi, hemen eliyle davaciyi göstererek
-“Zırtto” işte bunun gibi adamlara denir.
Hakim, mahkemede bulunanlar gülmeye başladilar. Biz bastik kahkahayi.
Dava düşmüş kalem efendisi mahkemeyi fuzulen işgalden 2,5 lira para cezasina çarptirilmişti. Elinde kasketi, her soruya elini kulagina götürüp ”Ne dedin hakim beg” diye soran Ismail Emmi adliyeyi terkederken, işin farkinda bile olmamişti.
Kendi kendine
-Helvacı Ekremde o kadar kişi arasından “Zırttoyu” eyi buldu. “Helal olsun” diye söylenerek leblebiciler sokağının yolunu tutar.

----------

